# Diff between 2012 and 2013 super six?



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about picking up a 2012 Supersix 3, is the any difference in the frames?

As far as components go it looks the same, other than the 2013 actually has a worse wheelset. Mavic Aksium WTS vs Ksyrium Equippe? This is all per the AUS dealerbook that somebody else posted. 

Local store is selling the 2012 SS 3 for 2,400!


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm in the same but with the Evo range. Wouldn't have a clue with the difference. But the whole 2012 v 2103 Red is enough. 

MDL


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

do you happen to have the 2013 catalog? Did MSRP's go up again this year?

For example the 2011 SS3 was $3K and the 2012 SS3 is $3,550. Whats the 2013 cost?


----------



## Cdale13 (Aug 16, 2012)

I _think _the MSRP on my '13 SS 3 (Ultegra) was $3300. (I paid less, but not by a lot.) Posted a fresh photo on the "who's got theirs" thread.

The shop had a '12 for $2400 or $2500 but I didn't like the color.

I guess they were able to shave the price for '13 by spec'ing the Aksium wheels. I'm skeptical of those wheels based on what I've read, but we'll see. I have a set of Eastons I may end up running instead.


----------

